# Allium-free bbq sauce



## PDXRLK (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a friend with severe allium allergies and recently had a potluck at my home where th main dish was BBQ pulled pork. Not wanting to leave her out I scoured the sites for a safe BBQ sauce recipe to use. I found none. Not a single one.

So I whipped something up and, to be honest, it came out pretty damn good. I was talking with her later and told her about how I couldn’t’ find a recipe and she said yeah, there are a lot of dry rub recipes but no sauces out there… well, here’s my answer to that!




*ALLIUM FREE*


*BBQ SAUCE*​


This sauce can be use fro everything from pork to chicken to steak. If you like it sweeter, just change the amount of brown sugar used. I found it pretty tasty as shown below.

1 can tomato sauce
1/3 cup Apple Cider Vinegar
3 tsp coarse ground black pepper
2 tsp ground cloves
2 tsp ground nutmeg
1 Tbsp ground cinnamon
3 tsp dried basil leaves
*Crushed red pepper flakes
*3 Tbsp hickory seasoning liquid smoke
*¼ cup brown sugar
*2 tsp Cajun Sunshine

All ingredients marked with an * can be modified to taste. 

Cajun Sunshine (by TryMe) is a nice hot sauce, not too spicy, but can give your BBQ sauce that “kick” if you want. Its ingredients are (vinegar, red peppers, salt, water, vegetable gum).

The Liquid Smoke can give your sauce a more hickory taste but always remember: less is more with this stuff. You don’t want it to overpower your sauce. 


Empty the tomato sauce in a bowl. Then add the brown sugar and vinegar. Mix smooth. Now add the dry ingredients, mixing well. Add the liquid seasoning to taste and viola! A beautiful BBQ sauce that’s totally allium free!

Enjoy!


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, a question -- where does the allium come from?  Is it a component of another main ingredient, or?  I have a couple of different bottles of store-bought BBQ sauce in the pantry and neither mention allium in their list of ingredients.  

Other than that, your recipe sounds interesting.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2010)

Alliums are all the onions, including scallions, and chives, and garlic.


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 17, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the clarification.  I have known people who get extremely nauseous whenever they catch a whif of onion.  Can't help but feel sorry for them, allthough I don't guess you could strictly call this condition an allergy.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 17, 2010)

strong aversion?


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, you could say that.  I think it becomes a conditioned response.  In both cases, they had been exposed to spoiled onions long enough to become nauseated by them, and were never able to stand being around them in any form again.


----------



## PDXRLK (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry for the late response... yes, allium refers to herbs and vegetables such as garlic, onion, scallions, etc.
 
And yes, allium intolerance allergies are very real and, for some, debilitating.   Luckily, more and more allium-free recipes are coming out but as I said, no actual BBQ sauces.
 
This sauce came out good enough (in my opinion) that one could use it regardless of whether they suffering from allium allergies or not.   I’d be interested in hearing what the community thinks if/when you guys use it.
 
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 20, 2010)

As an interesting experiment try a dish you make often like beans, where you always use onions and garlic, but make it without either.  

I did it once by accident and was pleasantly surprised at the different and delicious taste.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm used in cooking with onions and garlic but, this recipes looks nice. I wonder if it will be the same as the bbq sauce that has onions or garlic ingredients, i'll give it a try and see what turns out.   Thanks!


----------



## PDXRLK (Dec 27, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> I'm used in cooking with onions and garlic but, this recipes looks nice. I wonder if it will be the same as the bbq sauce that has onions or garlic ingredients, i'll give it a try and see what turns out.  Thanks!


 
Please let me know what you think.


----------

